# E70 X5 Power steering return line removal?



## jroptop (Oct 18, 2017)

So my power steering return line began to leak, to the point where it would drain the resevoir. I purchased a replacement line and though it looks straight forward, the route of the line from one end to the other is difficult to see, couldnt find any DIY videos or threads. Has anyone replaced one, or has their engine compartment torn down to the point of seeing how this line is installed?


----------

